# Hubbard Valley Park



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

Can anybody tell me about this lake. How the fishing is? Can you put a canoe in? Is it free? any info, I heard it mentioned somewhere and was wondering. It's off 224/76 right before I-71 (fyi)


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

It is about a 20 acre lake in Medina county. You can easily put a canoe in it, I see them in there all the time, and yes it is free. As far as the fishing goes, there's a good amount of bass in the lake over 15 inches, but for the most part they are smaller 10-15ish bass. There's also a good population of bluegills, flatheads, and channels in the lake. You should focus on the treeline and over in the corner by the dam if you want the big ones. Here are some I have caught there.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Theres flat heads in there ?


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

RichsFishin said:


> Theres flat heads in there ?


Yeah, my friend told me he pulled a 20 pounder out of there, and he's not one to lie.


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, I'm headin there tomorrow (without the canoe)....I see a creek running running north, I want to check that out. Da flyrod likes spots like that with no motors (flyrod, me and the canoe  Thanks


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just curious if you had any success.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Sort of late seeing and replying to this post, but if memory serves me correct, there's a small section at the north end that is off limits to fishing??? Also, I believe part of the west side was off limits as well. There used to be some signs posted marking the specific areas. I haven't been there in a couple of years, so I am not 100% positive on what I have said. 

I never heard of flatheads in there, but there is a decent population of crappie...not huge, but decent numbers.


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

I was delayed in getting there but the lake sucks. Its a little City owned park with a small lake and 80% of the shoreline is off limits to fishing (basically where all the structure is). It is more of a scenic waterlands where walking trails are the main purpose of the park. A lot of health walkers, it was nice for that though but not a fishing lake. 10' of water and I could see the bottom....and no fish. Nice way to kill an afternoon if you're 90 I guess.


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just sayin...if you were in a canoe none of it is off-limits. The places that are off-limits to shoreline fishing are where the woods and creek are, places you couldn't get to on foot anyway. I just don't think you were fishing in the right spots xD.


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

I just heard about the lake from another site. It's 150 miles back and forth for me. Not a lake worth traveling for me. good luck to you though.


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, wouldn't go that far, lol.


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

Went there once. Caught nothing. Most of the shoreline is OFF LIMITS. I wouldnt waste my time there again!$


----------

